# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Leadshine servo HBS86H + driver : 4.250k

## Haibala Đỗ



----------

scara.arm

----------


## ít nói

hài vừa mua 1 thương gia trên này 4.8t đọc sớm là đỡ thiệt hại mấy trăm rồi

----------


## emptyhb

Chủ thread chụp ảnh phải chi tiền người mẫu nhé. Hix anh itnoi mà phải mua lại của thương gia là sao?

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## ít nói

> Chủ thread chụp ảnh phải chi tiền người mẫu nhé. Hix anh itnoi mà phải mua lại của thương gia là sao?


ớ thì hihi hi

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> hài vừa mua 1 thương gia trên này 4.8t đọc sớm là đỡ thiệt hại mấy trăm rồi


Lần sau bạn mua gì cứ liên hệ với mình trước, đảm bảo luôn có giá tốt  :Smile:

----------


## robotec

báo cho anh driver khong motor

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## ít nói

> Lần sau bạn mua gì cứ liên hệ với mình trước, đảm bảo luôn có giá tốt


Vâng pác . hí hí . mình hay mua toàn bị thương gia chặt chém .

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## CKD

Xin lỗi cho mình chen ngang tí xíu.
Trong HCM không biết có bạn nào đã dùng mấy con HBS này chưa nhỉ? Mình muốn giao lưu tìm hiểu thêm tí xíu về dòng sản phẩm này  :Big Grin:

----------


## mpvmanh

Các bác cho em hỏi tý, em cũng mua mấy bộ leadshine HBS86H 8Nm. Sao của em nhìn lại khác thế.

----------

scara.arm

----------


## scara.arm

Đúng là nhìn khác thiệt. :Wink: 
Các bác có thể chia sẽ tí kinh nghiệm khi mua hàng loại này không, có đồ fake TQ của TQ không ?|

----------


## emptyhb

Vẫn chưa thấy đồ của bác Mạnh có gì khác. Chỉ thấy có thêm dây rs232 và mỗi bộ thêm 1 sợi encoder nữa. Những cái đó là option thêm thôi

----------


## ít nói

> Vẫn chưa thấy đồ của bác Mạnh có gì khác. Chỉ thấy có thêm dây rs232 và mỗi bộ thêm 1 sợi encoder nữa. Những cái đó là option thêm thôi


Pác ý có ý khoe sự khác biệt đâu pác ý dìm hàng người khác ý mà

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## nhatson

leadshine lại đổi tên sp rồi ah


http://www.leadshine.com/series.aspx...es&series=ES-D

em nghỉ là làm vậy để cho cùng hệ thống với dòng drive dùng điện lưới này


http://www.leadshine.com/series.aspx...s&series=ES-DH

----------

scara.arm

----------


## emptyhb

> leadshine lại đổi tên sp rồi ah


Cảm ơn bạn đã cập nhật, lần sau mua sẽ mua sản phẩm mới  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Nhìn 1 con Hybrid step và 1 con AC servo chả khác gì nhau cả.

----------


## nhatson

http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/...S-MHd_V1.3.pdf

high speed vẫn ko cải thiện mấy

b.r

----------


## solero

> http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/...S-MHd_V1.3.pdf
> high speed vẫn ko cải thiện mấy
> b.r


Đến bao giờ cái đường kia nó thẳng được như mấy em AC này a Linh nhỉ?



Mà manual chi hài vậy? Trên table spec thì để N.m, graph thì để Oz-in. Tính troll nhau hả giời?

----------


## mpvmanh

Em chẳng có ý dìm hàng người khác. Nhưng dể ý cái góc của con stepper motor và màu sơn Driver.
-Hàng ch́ính hãng in hình LOGO ko bị nhập nhoè.

----------


## nhatson

> Em chẳng có ý dìm hàng người khác. Nhưng dể ý cái góc của con stepper motor và màu sơn Driver.
> -Hàng ch́ính hãng in hình LOGO ko bị nhập nhoè.


mình nghỉ là giá cạnh tranh quá> giảm QC xuống 1 cấp đó thôi
mạch ờ trong gud là được ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## nhatson

> Đến bao giờ cái đường kia nó thẳng được như mấy em AC này a Linh nhỉ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mà manual chi hài vậy? Trên table spec thì để N.m, graph thì để Oz-in. Tính troll nhau hả giời?



cái này mình nghĩ ko thay đổi được tuỳ ứng dụng thôi

step/step servo dùng cho thanh răng bánh răng hay hơn là dùng servo ( mất hộp số + CS lớn > size bự)

b.r

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> Em chẳng có ý dìm hàng người khác. Nhưng dể ý cái góc của con stepper motor và màu sơn Driver.
> -Hàng ch́ính hãng in hình LOGO ko bị nhập nhoè.


Xin lỗi bạn, đó là sản phẩm mình bán & có giá đã thông báo, bạn nào có nhu cầu & cảm thấy hợp lý thì liên hệ với mình. Nếu bạn không có hứng thú với hàng của mình thì bạn có thể tìm nhà cung cấp khác. xin nhắc lại, mình chỉ là người bán hàng đơn thuần, bạn muốn so sánh cái đồ của bạn thì ở đây không phải nơi như vậy, mời bạn đi khỏi topic của mình.
cảm ơn!

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> mình nghỉ là giá cạnh tranh quá> giảm QC xuống 1 cấp đó thôi
> mạch ờ trong gud là được ah 
> 
> b.r


Cái sản phẩm của bạn mpvmanh đã up nên giá cũng vậy thôi, ai cần mình đều có thể cung cấp.

----------


## nhatson

nếu em nhớ ko lầm đồ của mpvmanh vác bên US về mà  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> nếu em nhớ ko lầm đồ của mpvmanh vác bên US về mà 
> 
> b.r


vác bên US về??? nhập amazon í á??? cũng thế thôi bạn ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> vác bên US về??? nhập amazon í á??? cũng thế thôi bạn ạ.


ko, bác i sang us chơi mua rồi vác về

to mpvmanh, hàng china mà, phải du di cho nó 1 chút , cụ đòi nó dồng đều như hàng US với german thì căng đoá  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> ko, bác i sang us chơi mua rồi vác về
> 
> to mpvmanh, hàng china mà, phải du di cho nó 1 chút , cụ đòi nó dồng đều như hàng US với german thì căng đoá 
> 
> b.r


oh... ra ngõ đụng đại ja, nghe mà sờ sợ  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> oh... ra ngõ đụng đại ja, nghe mà sờ sợ


oh, đó là em nhớ ko lầm, còn em nhớ lầm thì ko phài hàng kẹp nách us về  :Smile: 

chúc bác đắt hàng

b.r

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> oh, đó là em nhớ ko lầm, còn em nhớ lầm thì ko phài hàng kẹp nách us về 
> 
> chúc bác đắt hàng
> 
> b.r


Bạn lại khiến mình nhớ cái kiểu đi phượt mộc châu rồi ra chợ mua con heo mán cắp nách ôm về Hn ném ra nhà hàng kiếm tiền chênh đủ chi trả xăng xe cho chuyến đi chơi  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tien Manh

> Em chẳng có ý dìm hàng người khác. Nhưng dể ý cái góc của con stepper motor và màu sơn Driver.
> -Hàng ch́ính hãng in hình LOGO ko bị nhập nhoè.


Em cũng lậy bác. Đến cái màu sơi bố cũng lôi ra dìm nhau. Đến chịu. Chụp sáng tối khác nhau thì màu có thể khác nhau 1 tí. Mỗi điện thoại hay máy ảnh hay do kĩ thuật chụp chụp xong ảnh có thể khác màu nhau 1 chút. Em dân design với chụp ảnh bác thích cãi nhau về màu em hầu bác.

Cái màu sơn mấy ông sơn tút xe máy vỉa hẻ có khi còn pha được. Còn cái logo các bác in ấn với quảng cáo nhà mình làm tốt. Đừng nói tàu.

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng lậy bác. Đến cái màu sơi bố cũng lôi ra dìm nhau. Đến chịu. Chụp sáng tối khác nhau thì màu có thể khác nhau 1 tí. Mỗi điện thoại hay máy ảnh hay do kĩ thuật chụp chụp xong ảnh có thể khác màu nhau 1 chút. Em dân design với chụp ảnh bác thích cãi nhau về màu em hầu bác.
> 
> Cái màu sơn mấy ông sơn tút xe máy vỉa hẻ có khi còn pha được. Còn cái logo các bác in ấn với quảng cáo nhà mình làm tốt. Đừng nói tàu.


vỏ của HBS anod nhuộm  màu chứ ko phải sơn đâu ah

b.r

----------


## hitoshi88

đây là mạng mà , ai nói gì thì nói sao cấm được. nếu muốn admin có thể ban nick bác ấy chứ ở đó mà đòi mời ng khác ra khỏi topic của mình
đúng là hài.
anh e thật lòng chút bác itnoi cứ để haibala đỗ ăn dưa bở hoài, chắc bác đó ko biết itnoi cũng nhập hàng TQ nhiều rồi

----------

ít nói

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> đây là mạng mà , ai nói gì thì nói sao cấm được. nếu muốn admin có thể ban nick bác ấy chứ ở đó mà đòi mời ng khác ra khỏi topic của mình
> đúng là hài.
> anh e thật lòng chút bác itnoi cứ để haibala đỗ ăn dưa bở hoài, chắc bác đó ko biết itnoi cũng nhập hàng TQ nhiều rồi


- Không ai cấm được người khác vào topic mình nói lung tung, cái này chuẩn. nhưng ở đây là nơi của những người có 1 trình độ hiểu biết và văn hóa nhất định, cái đó mình nói chuyện giữa người có văn hóa với người có văn hóa, nếu ai cảm thấy bản thân không cần phải có văn hóa thì các bạn cứ tự động làm điều các bạn muốn.
- Mình up bán là để bán cho người cần mua, nếu ai không cần thì họ sẽ không liên lạc với mình. Cảm ơn tất cả những người đã reply ủng hộ mình.
- nhập hàng bên kia không thiếu người nhập được, mình không thik ăn dưa bở. Bạn itnoi có thể không biết mình nhưng mình biết bạn ấy có khả năng như thế nào, vì vậy không cần bạn phải giới thiệu.
Thân!

----------


## hitoshi88

Bác mpmanh viet bài thế mà bác kêu ko có văn hoá thì không hiểu bác là người có văn hoá cao như thế nào nữa, Chắc bác là người giời vì chỉ có người giời khi không thích người khác liền nói ngay thằng này vô văn hoá

----------

ít nói

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> Bác mpmanh viet bài thế mà bác kêu ko có văn hoá thì không hiểu bác là người có văn hoá cao như thế nào nữa, Chắc bác là người giời vì chỉ có người giời khi không thích người khác liền nói ngay thằng này vô văn hoá


mình không nói người đó, mà người ko có văn hóa ở đây là bạn. công việc không làm, dỗi hơi vào đây cắn bậy bạ, bạn nên đi tiêm phòng đi bạn. bạn mà ở ngoài gặp nhau chắc mình không mất nhiều times để nói như thế này.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Bác mpmanh viet bài thế mà bác kêu ko có văn hoá thì không hiểu bác là người có văn hoá cao như thế nào nữa, Chắc bác là người giời vì chỉ có người giời khi không thích người khác liền nói ngay thằng này vô văn hoá


Có mù cũng thấy là ông Manh thấy người ta bán rẻ hơn vào ném đá với dìm hàng. Nói xấu hàng người khác. Như vậy là có văn hóa?. Và bác đọc lại từ đầu xem ai là người gây sự. Ai là người ko thích ai nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

Thôi các bạn ơi, mỗi người bỏ qua cho nhau một tí. 

Mình thấy bác Mạnh có nói hàng người bán với hàng của bác khác nhau ở Logo nhưng ảnh chụp của bác hoàn toàn không có logo nào => chưa có chứng cứ rõ ràng, gây hiểu lầm cho thành viên và bức xúc cho bác bán hàng.

Mình cũng đã kiểm tra 2 motor cũ và 2 cái mới, thấy chất lượng giống nhau. Cái logo mới có một vài dòng xọc nhỏ ( Cái này mình nghĩ chỉ do phần in ấn thôi), và cái logo mới có ghi thêm cách đấu dây phần encoder nữa. Về driver thì giống nhau hoàn toàn, logo leadshine, tem PASS, màu nhôm giống nhau.

Bác bán hàng cũng nên nhẹ nhàng thôi, giải thích cho bác Mạnh biết là đây là topic bán hàng, bác nói thể ảnh hưởng đến người bán là được rồi  :Smile:  không nên nặng lời quá.

----------

ít nói, diy1102, Haibala Đỗ, lkcnc, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

Cái tội của pác là phá giá haha. Thôi cứ phá đi chúng ta có hàng rẻ ngon xài

----------

Haibala Đỗ, mig21, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

mới có quy định cho mục bán hàng rồi mà sao các anh ko để ý he.

----------


## yentranbk

có cạnh tranh thì người tiêu dùng sẽ có lợi

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

Mình không dám nói là mình bán với giá thấp nhất, nhưng mình sẽ cố gắng có giá tốt nhất với ai có nhu cầu khi mua hàng của mình. Kinh doanh là cạnh tranh & cạnh tranh sòng phẳng, giờ là thời đại nào rồi mà còn có kiểu sợ người khác "ăn cướp" mất miếng ăn. kẻ kém cỏi thì tự bị đào thải theo quy luật của sự phát triển, đừng cố ngồi đó mà ảo tưởng cho sự ngu dốt của các bạn, nếu chỉ ngồi đó quanh quẩn với ý nghĩ đi "cắn trộm" người khác thì các bạn mãi chỉ là kẻ kém cỏi, cá nhân tôi tôi chấp nhận mọi sự cạnh tranh, các bạn thích chơi kiểu gì tôi chiều kiểu đó.
Thân!

----------


## nhatson

> có cạnh tranh thì người tiêu dùng sẽ có lợi


VN ta hay bị kiện và thuế chống phá giá , vì 1 lí do là ko làm tăng giá trị, thik cạnh tranh = hạ giá trị
cứ thik ném đá vỡ đầu nhau ra,

các hãng thế giới, luôn chừa đất sống, mỗi người 1 phân khúc/ ngách 

như cách nói của chủ topic, nghe như sẵn sàng cạnh tranh nhau đến chết mới thoi  :Frown: 

còn như mpvpham, em ko thấy bác ấy chào bán con HBS, em thấy bác ấy như khách hàng tiềm năng có vài thắc mắc với chủ topic
câu trả lời.......

em mà ra bắc, ngại nhất đi chợ mua đồ. haizzz

b.r

----------


## hitoshi88

Haibala đỗ : nghe những gì bạn thở ra mạt sát ng khác thật sự không nghĩ bạn lại vô văn hoá vậy , giờ tôi nói mồm bạn là cái bồn cầu đó đậy vào đi bạn nghĩ sao ?

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> Haibala đỗ : nghe những gì bạn thở ra mạt sát ng khác thật sự không nghĩ bạn lại vô văn hoá vậy , giờ tôi nói mồm bạn là cái bồn cầu đó đậy vào đi bạn nghĩ sao ?


Gặp nhau tí giải quyết việc riêng được không bạn?

----------


## nhatson

> Haibala đỗ : nghe những gì bạn thở ra mạt sát ng khác thật sự không nghĩ bạn lại vô văn hoá vậy , giờ tôi nói mồm bạn là cái bồn cầu đó đậy vào đi bạn nghĩ sao ?



kiềm chế đi bác

b.r

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> VN ta hay bị kiện và thuế chống phá giá , vì 1 lí do là ko làm tăng giá trị, thik cạnh tranh = hạ giá trị
> cứ thik ném đá vỡ đầu nhau ra,
> 
> các hãng thế giới, luôn chừa đất sống, mỗi người 1 phân khúc/ ngách 
> 
> như cách nói của chủ topic, nghe như sẵn sàng cạnh tranh nhau đến chết mới thoi 
> 
> còn như mpvpham, em ko thấy bác ấy chào bán con HBS, em thấy bác ấy như khách hàng tiềm năng có vài thắc mắc với chủ topic
> câu trả lời.......
> ...


không ai muốn đụng vào ai cả, công việc là vậy thôi. mình không thích chạm vào ai cả, nhưng cũng không muốn ai chạm vào mình bạn ạ.

----------


## hitoshi88

> Gặp nhau tí giải quyết việc riêng được không bạn?


Nay gặp hổ báo rồi đây. Bạn cho địa chỉ số nhà đi

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

số 4 ngõ 87 Yên Xá. số điện thoại bên dưới.

----------


## nhatson

> không ai muốn đụng vào ai cả, công việc là vậy thôi. mình không thích chạm vào ai cả, nhưng cũng không muốn ai chạm vào mình bạn ạ.


đời ko như là mơ ah
quan điểm của em vẫn xem thắc mác của mpvpham là thắc mắc của khách hàng với anh

quan điểm của anh mpvpham là kẻ phá đảm 

b.r

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> đời ko như là mơ ah
> quan điểm của em vẫn xem thắc mác của mpvpham là thắc mắc của khách hàng với anh
> 
> quan điểm của anh mpvpham là kẻ phá đảm 
> 
> b.r


Rất cảm ơn những điều bạn đã dành cho mình  :Smile: , mình cũng không để ý quá nhiều đến những thứ không đâu, đây là topic của mình, mình không thích ai thì mình có thể mời người ra đi ra, đó chỉ là cách không muốn dính vào rắc rối thôi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Rất cảm ơn những điều bạn đã dành cho mình , mình cũng không để ý quá nhiều đến những thứ không đâu, đây là topic của mình, mình không thích ai thì mình có thể mời người ra đi ra, đó chỉ là cách không muốn dính vào rắc rối thôi


ok la, em hô biến đây

b.r

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## lekimhung

Buôn bán cạnh tranh, phá giá hay dìm hàng cũng rất là bình thường thôi mà, chỉ có vậy mà mấy bác cứ cãi nhau hoài, càng cãi càng làm mất uy tính của bản thân mình thôi chứ ai đâu. Mà diễn đàn ở đây để mọi người trao đổi là chính chứ buôn bán mà cãi như cái chợ thì người ngoài nhìn vào thì không hay gì.

Đôi lời muốn gửi . Thân

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## mig21

e vào 2 diễn đàn về CNC đều thấy có chuyện, chả biết có bị tụi chine kích động không. dạo này máy CNC Việt Nam làm ok quá tụi nó không bán dc hàng lại vào chích. 
@Haibala Đỗ: bác bán hàng nên mềm mỏng tí, hàng bác ok tự ae biết và ủng hộ bác thôi.

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Lời đầu tiên mình xin nói: Chúng ta hãy mỗi người nhịn một tí, ít lưu tâm đến chuyện thiên hạ một tí, ít khó chịu một tí thì cuộc đời sẽ vui hơn và ý nghĩa hơn một tí.
Lời thứ hai mình xin nói:
Tuy Nội quy mua/bán/trao đổi đang trong giai đoạn tìm hiểu & dần hình thành, diễn đàn cũng là nơi mọi thành viên có quyền lợi & nghĩa vụ như nhau. Nhưng:
- Chủ đề mua/bán/trao đổi thiết nghĩ ai cũng biết là chủ đề nhạy cảm. Và người lập chủ đề luôn mong muốn mua/bán/trao đổi được hàng hóa, sản phẩm của mình. Ai cũng muốn trong đấy, mọi người tham gia góp lời hay ý đẹp. Tuyệt nhiên không ai muốn có người quấy rối, hoặc làm loãng gian hàng/chủ đề của mình. _Các bạn có bao giờ đặt mình vào vị trí của người bán.. để có thể viết bài góp ý, trao đổi sao cho thật hài hòa chưa? Các bạn có thích các thành viên khác vào chủ đề mua/bán của mình nói chuyện lạc đề?_
- Diễn đàn đúng là nơi dùng để chia sẻ, trao đổi & mọi thành viên đều bình đẳng. Nhưng với điều kiện là các thành viên thể hiện đúng tính thần trôn trọng, hòa nhã với các thành viên khác.
- Dù nội quy riêng về mục mua/bán/trao đổi vẫn chưa chính thức hình thành. Nhưng Nội quy chung diễn đàn các bạn đã xem qua chưa? Nếu chưa, các bạn nên tìm xem lại ở đây.

Lời cuối là tâm sự của thành viên BQT
BQT cũng như các thành viên khác. Cũng là một nhân tố trong xã hội, hàng ngày cũng phải đối mặt với các vấn đề cơm/áo/gạo/tiền như mọi người. Họ dành thời gian để xây dựng, theo dõi, quản lý diễn đàn chỉ với mục tiêu chung là giúp diễn đàn/sân chơi của chúng ta ngày càng phát triển. Vậy sao các bạn khi tham gia vào đó.. không dành chút thời gian để thực hiện mục tiêu chung đó mà làm điều ngược lại?
BQT làm việc dựa trên những nguyên tắc và mục tiêu cụ thể. Ngay cả BQT cũng không có quyền gây rối ở bất kỳ chuyên mục nào nói chung, chuyên mục mua/bán/trao đổi nói riêng. BQT chỉ xử lý khi phát hiện các vi phạm. Vậy sao vài thành viên lại tự cho mình cái quyền tự do phát biểu, dùng lời lẽ tiêu cực, đã kích trong chủ đề/gian hàng của người khác nhỉ?
Có bạn nào giải thích cho mình hiểu được các dấu hỏi phía trên không?

@Haibala Đỗ
Đây là chủ đề bán hàng của bạn! Bạn có quyền đưa ra ý kiến của riêng mình về các thành viên khác. Có quyền đề nghị admin (CNC PRO) hổ trợ xóa những bài có ý kiến tiêu cực trong chủ đề của mình. Tuy nhiên việc dùng tiêu cực để đối với tiêu cực là điều không nên.
Bạn có quyền yêu cầu xóa tất cả các bài viết không liên quan để cô động chủ để.
@All
Mong rằng qua sự việc lần này. Các bạn đã tham gia góp ý trong chủ đề này nên tự mình nhìn nhận lại vấn đề của chính mình.'

Đây cũng xem như là lần nhắc nhở đến các thành viên có liên quan cũng như toàn thể thành viên về thái độ cũng như cách sử dụng ngôn từ trong khi viết bài. Tiếng việt chúng ta rất phong phú nên hãy xem lại bài viết của mình trước khi gởi.

Trân trọng.

----------

anhcos, Haibala Đỗ, mig21, nhatson

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

Cảm ơn tất cả những lời góp ý của mọi người, bản thân mình là người bán hàng, chỉ mong muốn bán được hàng & mọi người biết đến sản phẩm dịch vụ của mình chứ không hề muốn rắc rối, cảm ơn CNC PRO đã nói nên điều mà tất cả những người bán hàng chân chính muốn.

----------


## diy1102

Mình cùng quan điểm bác nhatson. Sự việc bình thường mà c đừng đẩy vấn đề phức tạp hơn, bớt cái tôi đi một chút, phản hồi đỡ gay gắt hơn sẽ tốt hơn thôi, chứ đôi co phản ứng của hơi khó nghe nên chắc rằng có ảnh hưởng đến bán hàng đấy ạ. Cạnh tranh cạnh tranh đâu phải chỉ mỗi giá cả mà con nhiều thứ, cả là một nghệ thuật.
Thớt luôn có quan điểm bán hàng, cạnh tranh và k muốn rác rối, ok. Nhưng thớt thấy rắc rối ở đâu? Thớt làm gì để cạnh tranh? Thớt làm gì để giải quyết rắc rối nếu có (các vấn đề ở trong topic này thôi)? Xã hội bi giờ chưa chắc giá cả đã quyết định vấn đề đâu.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Xin lỗi cho mình chen ngang tí xíu.
> Trong HCM không biết có bạn nào đã dùng mấy con HBS này chưa nhỉ? Mình muốn giao lưu tìm hiểu thêm tí xíu về dòng sản phẩm này


 Hàng này dùng ngon đó bác, em đang dùng này, chạy rất em và mượt. chỉ có điều chưa biết độ bền thế nào, chứ hiện tại em phay và khoan mạch in chỉ sai số 0.04mm ở khoảng cách 250mm. Tuy nhiên em không rành về cnc lắm nên cũng có thể sai số là do trục vít.
 Nhưng thật lòng mà nói, se rờ vô vẫn là vô địch. nhỏ gọn và tinh tế hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC PRO

Các bạn!
CNC PRO đã nhắc nhở phía trên, các bạn đã đọc qua chưa?
- Nếu các bạn đọc nhưng không hiểu ý thì xin góp ý để các vấn đề sau CNC PRO nghiên cứu cách viết, để mọi người đọc đều hiểu đúng nghĩa của nó.
- Nếu đã hiểu thì sao vẫn cứ tiếp tục?

BQT không hề mong muốn mỗi chuyện lớn nhỏ gì đều phải mang Luật/Nội quy ra để răn đe và xử lý, không hề muốn hàng ngày phải xóa bài hay khóa thành viên vì những lỗi nho nhỏ. Việc viện dẫn luật/nội quy chỉ được áp dụng khi sự việc nghiêm trọng.
Chúng ta đều là con người, đều phạm sai lầm, đều có chút bồng bột nông nổi, không ai hoàn thiện mọi mặt cả. Hơn nữa chúng ta đều tham gia trên cùng sân chơi, có cùng niềm đam mê, có mong muốn được chia sẻ và học hỏi. Vậy sao chúng ta không nhịn nhau một tí, dừng lại đúng lúc khi sự việc còn trong tầm kiểm soát để mọi người còn có thể nhìn lại nhau?

- Tất cả những ý kiến mang tính chất đã kích, bới móc sau bài viết này sẽ được xóa mà không cần phải thông báo lý do. Thành viên liên quan sẽ được kiểm tra và có thể bị khóa nick cảnh cáo nếu bài viết đó không phải là bài viết duy nhất mang nội dung không tích cực.
- Haibala Đỗ có thể gởi PM cho CNC PRO yêu cầu xóa các bài viết không liên quan trong chủ để của mình ở mục mua/bán.

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> vỏ của HBS anod nhuộm  màu chứ ko phải sơn đâu ah
> 
> b.r


 Cái này chuẩn đấy, HSB tớ dùng lục giác siết chặt, sau một thời gian (vài tháng) tháo ra vẫn không có vết ốc vặn, đang nghĩ xem nó làm cahs nào mà lại hay như vậy

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

> Các bạn!
> CNC PRO đã nhắc nhở phía trên, các bạn đã đọc qua chưa?
> - Nếu các bạn đọc nhưng không hiểu ý thì xin góp ý để các vấn đề sau CNC PRO nghiên cứu cách viết, để mọi người đọc đều hiểu đúng nghĩa của nó.
> - Nếu đã hiểu thì sao vẫn cứ tiếp tục?
> 
> BQT không hề mong muốn mỗi chuyện lớn nhỏ gì đều phải mang Luật/Nội quy ra để răn đe và xử lý, không hề muốn hàng ngày phải xóa bài hay khóa thành viên vì những lỗi nho nhỏ. Việc viện dẫn luật/nội quy chỉ được áp dụng khi sự việc nghiêm trọng.
> Chúng ta đều là con người, đều phạm sai lầm, đều có chút bồng bột nông nổi, không ai hoàn thiện mọi mặt cả. Hơn nữa chúng ta đều tham gia trên cùng sân chơi, có cùng niềm đam mê, có mong muốn được chia sẻ và học hỏi. Vậy sao chúng ta không nhịn nhau một tí, dừng lại đúng lúc khi sự việc còn trong tầm kiểm soát để mọi người còn có thể nhìn lại nhau?
> 
> - Tất cả những ý kiến mang tính chất đã kích, bới móc sau bài viết này sẽ được xóa mà không cần phải thông báo lý do. Thành viên liên quan sẽ được kiểm tra và có thể bị khóa nick cảnh cáo nếu bài viết đó không phải là bài viết duy nhất mang nội dung không tích cực.
> - Haibala Đỗ có thể gởi PM cho CNC PRO yêu cầu xóa các bài viết không liên quan trong chủ để của mình ở mục mua/bán.


Cảm ơn CNC PRO, ai cũng có công việc của mình để lo toan cho cuộc sống, mình không vì mấy việc không đâu mà suốt ngày làm phiền đến mọi người. không cần phải vậy đâu vì mình còn có sản phẩm khác để bán & sẽ lập topic khác, nên cái này cơ bản không cần thiết nữa  :Smile:

----------

